# OFFER: Free retouching



## doubledecaf (Mar 3, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am looking to strengthen my existing retouching skills as this is my chosen area of focus. I figure the best way to learn and improve is to offer out my services for free. So here is how it would work:

1. You have a few photos that need retouching or don't have time to do it yourself.
2. You send them to me and I retouch them - thus getting to practice my retouching in a variety of situations.
3. I send them back to you and you have retouched your photos for free.

If anyone is interested please do not hesitate to contact me.

All the best.

J


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Portfolio link?


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 3, 2013)

Red flag (signal) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Justman1020 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hello my name is justin and I am looking for a way to easily steal your photos. Please email them to me. Thanks everyone. 

Oh is that not what this thread is?!?!?


----------



## texkam (Mar 3, 2013)

First post? .............Really?


----------



## Overread (Mar 3, 2013)

Guys that's enough "Witch-hunting". If you have concerns about the validity of a users posts or that they are seeking to abuse their membership of the forums please use the report function to contact the mods team to air your concerns instead of making random accusations in threads.


----------



## texkam (Mar 3, 2013)

> have concerns about the validity of a users posts or that they are seeking to abuse their membership of the forums


Not questioning validity or accusing abuse of membership, rather questioning the methods the OP chooses to use to "strengthen their existing retouching skills". My advice is to first introduce yourself. Share your work. Let us get to know you. Sit down and have a cup of coffee with us (pun) instead of charging in like a bull in a china shop. I think that's fair.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 3, 2013)

Overread said:


> Guys that's enough "Witch-hunting". If you have concerns about the validity of a users posts or that they are seeking to abuse their membership of the forums please use the report function to contact the mods team to air your concerns instead of making random accusations in threads.



But but..... He turned me into a newt! 




I got better..


----------



## IByte (Mar 3, 2013)

Overread said:


> Guys that's enough "Witch-hunting". If you have concerns about the validity of a users posts or that they are seeking to abuse their membership of the forums please use the report function to contact the mods team to air your concerns instead of making random accusations in threads.



OP is a witch!! Where is Monty Python and the Grail when you need it >.<


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 3, 2013)

IByte said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Guys that's enough "Witch-hunting". If you have concerns about the validity of a users posts or that they are seeking to abuse their membership of the forums please use the report function to contact the mods team to air your concerns instead of making random accusations in threads.
> ...



Hes only a witch if he weighs the same as a duck.   Bring on the scales!


----------



## Awiserbud (Mar 3, 2013)

Who are you who is so wise in the ways of science?


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 3, 2013)

I am NOT suggesting coconuts migrate.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 3, 2013)

Very small rocks.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 3, 2013)

doubledecaf said:


> Hi cgipson1,
> 
> I am a hobbyist photographer - you can see/find some of my photos at jackofharts.co.uk and Flickr: jackofharts' Photostream I'd like to point out I am by no means a professional when it comes to photography, what I really enjoy is working with the image in post. I have done a number of different training courses in retouching - which I realise by no means makes me an expert, but has made me realised this is an area I find exciting and am passionate about.



I wouldn't be interested personally... I do all my own retouching as needed. I was trying to help you out... so you can show us what you can do... otherwise why would anyone be interested. If you want to find people that will send you images...  you need to put together a set of Before and After shots, with a small explanation of what you did and why you did it. Without the before and after shots, no one has any way of judging what you can do. Good luck!


----------



## manaheim (Mar 3, 2013)

Op... FYI those post you're making are public, not private.  You can also do a multi quote reply if you like.  Just a tip to make it a little easier.


----------



## texkam (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Doubledecaf.


----------



## doubledecaf (Mar 4, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Op... FYI those post you're making are public, not private.  You can also do a multi quote reply if you like.  Just a tip to make it a little easier.



Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 4, 2013)

doubledecaf said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am looking to strengthen my existing retouching skills as this is my chosen area of focus. I figure the best way to learn and improve is to offer out my services for free. So here is how it would work:
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard.

It's doubtful you will get many takers here.  There are a couple of sites that have royalty-free images available for download that you could work on.  PM me if you aren't able to locate any through a search engine.


----------



## dmunsie (Mar 4, 2013)

Where's the fun of someone else doing it!!?? We all want/need to learn how to re-touch our own photos.


----------



## Buckster (Mar 4, 2013)

They come up in this forum from time to time, and there are many there that you can work on: Photoshop Challenges


----------

